# P-Fury SOCAL Group Meet #3 Let's catch some fish



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

What's up SoCal Peeps! I would like to put together another SoCal meet. This is a chance for all of you who missed the last one meet (me included) to have a good time. Everyone is welcome to come!!! And if you want to bring more people with you, then that's cool. Just let me know who many to put you done for. So lets go DEEP SEA FISHING!!!!

*So lets do this!*

_List of who is going_
Sadboy1981 - Will bring beer, and raffling off a 17" 300watt metal heater (of course I'm going)
Blitz023- (confirmed plus 2)
ReDraGon-(confirmed)
master_of_puppets-(confirmed)
yonam-(confirmed)

_Were you ask?_
Dana Wharf Sportfishing

_When?_
May 15th at 6:00am, but we should plan to be there at 5:30am. The boat leaves at 6:30am but this gives us enough time to get everthing in order.

_How much does it cost and what about rod, reel, bait, and a fishing lisense?_
I think that it's best we do a 1/2 day trip. Enough time to talk, drink and most important catch some fish. It will only cost each person $56 (includes boat trip, bait, rod, reel, and fish lisense). THAT IS CHEAP! You can bring your own rod, reel, and tackle box if you have one but make sure it rated for deepsea fishing. Then the price would be cheaper.

_Can I bring water, soda, alcohol, and food on broad the boat?_
Yes and no. You can bring soda, water, and food on the boat so long as it is in a backpack. Coolers are not allowed on the boat. You are not allowed to bring onbroad the boat alcohol but they do serve alcohol. They have a full stacked bar on the boat







I will bring some beer that we can kill in the parking lot.

I know that some members may not live to close but this is good area for fishing. I dont have a problem picking some members that live further up (three at the most) by the 605/105.

* I would need to RSVP and put my C.Card up to hold the places. So if you cant make it I need to know by 4pm the day before the meet. Or else I will be charged $30 for each no show







*

Please post that you want to go in this thread. I will pm everbody a week before the date to confirm everything. I will make an RSVP to Dana Wharf Sportfishing on May 1st.

_Directions:

From the Los Angeles area, take the Interstate 5 Fwy. South and exit at Pacific Coast Highway.

From Riverside/San Bernadino area, take the Interstate 91 to the 55 south proceeding to the 5 south exiting at Pacific Coast Highway.

From the San Diego area, take the Interstate 5 Fwy. North exiting at Beach Cities off ramp.

All these exits will take you directly into Dana Point. Take a left at the second signal, Dana Point Harbor Drive. Take your next left at Golden Lantern. Golden Lantern will turn to the left and dead ends into our parking lot. We are located next door to the Jolly Roger Restaurant.

PLEASE NOTE THAT OUR PARKING LOT IS RESTRICTED TO A FOUR HOUR TIME LIMIT, PLEASE MAKE SURE THAT YOU GET A PARKING PERMIT FROM THE OFFICE TO PLACE IN YOUR CAR AND THAT YOU ARE PARKED IN THE DESIGNATED FISHERMAN PARKING AREA MARKED WITH A BLUE DOT ON THE SPACE. (please be advised that if you do not get a permit and place it in your car you can and will get a $30.00 parking ticket )_


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

That sounds Like Fun..


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

im goin for sure i think we should do a 3/4 to half cuz fishin to long will make me go crazy, because i might not catch anything, hopeflly it will b close to long beach because my car is old and wont really make it dat far , they have a deep sea fishing in long beach, but it some dirty sh*t. anyways im down to go. just keep me updated


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Dana point...









1/2 hour more sleep!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I say Dana Point as well. Clean water and beautiful area. 1/2 is pretty good I say... Enough time to fish, drink, and just have a great time in the ocean. Like I said teflondon, I don't have a problem picking up a few heads so long as they meet me at the 605/105 park & ride area. come on peeps we need more people who want to go. The great thing about going on deep sea fishing is that what ever you catch, is cleaned and cut up for you the way you want it. And if you catch something you can't keep, then the staff on the boat gives you the heads up.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

NVM this post!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i thot everyone was ready to go??


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I havent heard from anyone. The only people who showed a little interset was teflondon and yourself. That's it







.... I;m still going in a few weeks like two. If yuo want to go, that will be cool. I'm going to head to Dana Point.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Too bad I'm in friggin Michigan..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I'll still put his together but I need some feedback from peeps. The places said that in order to make sure that you have a place on the boat, a C. Card# would be need to hold your spot. So I am willing to use my but if someones is a no show, I will be charged a fee









So far it looks like three (including myself who want to go).

Sadboy1981 - Will bring beer, and have a raffle
teflondon- will go but needs a ride
Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom- Gets 1/2 hour more sleep

Come peeps what better way to have fun, then by deep sea fishing. Man, I will even have a raffle. Dont know yet what I would raffle but I would for sure give something away. And I will bring the BEER!


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

im goin, please make sure that it will be Sunday


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Blitz023 said:


> im goin, please make sure that it will be Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET!!! Now it's starting to sound like a meet.
Peeps you guys can bring who ever you want! Sunday sounds good to me. Okay I will being getting the details ready.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i wish i could go but i just started an I.V. treatment for the next week or so depending

on how long it takes for the lung and sinus infection to go away. so i cant even give

you a maybe







, but i love the fishing ideal. i was thinking the same thing for the

next socal meet but i was just going to post the day and time i was going to be

at cabrillo pier and if people show then they show







, if not i still get to talk to my

grandpa (his ashes were tossed out to sea







), and i have enough polls for one or two

more people too, but well see after this current treatment


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

we need more heads but it looking good so far.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Come on guys, this will be fun (better be on a weekend!)

Bump


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Yup, it's on a Sunday. To bad we can't go on a tuesday cause that day is a 2 for 1 deal. But most of us work, so on a Sunday it is. The more the better. Who knows what we will see. Maybe Jaws will pay us a visit.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

cmon everybody, i think this is gonna b the best p-fury meet EVER.... IF people SHOW UP


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Peeps you can bring food, water, and sodas along the boat if you want to. But they have to be in a backpack. No coolers are allowed on the boat. Also alcohol is served on the boat


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

damn, sounds fun. unfortunately, i'm poor ;(


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

that sounds like a lot of fun. I wish i could go.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

id go but 
1. no ride
2. im poor
3. i own no fishing rods


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

WorldBelow07 said:


> id go but
> 1. no ride
> 2. im poor
> 3. i own no fishing rods
> ...


I could give you a ride but can't help you on the cash


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

c'mon guys. Just cut a few bucks this week, then next week. then the 3rd week your ready. This is worth it. I've been deep sea fishin for the past 4 years and that price is good.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

start collecting cans for the recycle and still the hobo's money, that sh*t is 1.40 a pound last time i checked


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> start collecting cans for the recycle and still the hobo's money, that sh*t is 1.40 a pound last time i checked
> [snapback]992063[/snapback]​


Good idea Mr.Freez.... I hope that a good number turn out.... This will be fun







All we need are the bodies and we are set (a little cash will help to).


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> MR.FREEZ said:
> 
> 
> > start collecting cans for the recycle and still the hobo's money, that sh*t is 1.40 a pound last time i checked
> ...


do you know if they still have the fishing barge out of ports of call in pedro??


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

where do we sighn up my moms letting me come and ill bring pbjs for every one just let me know how many people

JUS kidding


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

what does pbjs stand for....nvm peanut butter and jelly







You sign up here... I will added you to the list but if you have to cancel you have to let me know ahead of time.



FIRE Newt MIKE 767 said:


> where do we sighn up my moms letting me come and ill bring pbjs for every one just let me know how many people
> 
> JUS kidding
> [snapback]992124[/snapback]​


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

BTW read the first post FIRE Newt MIKE 767 and you will get all the info you need.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Let's do it..... Come on the more the better......


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

hey guys im not on the west coast but i found this boats site and it looks pretty damn good

http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/view?&...e=6.0MB&dur=142


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Im Down For This looks like great Fun.
Keep Me updated.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

BUBBA said:


> Im Down For This looks like great Fun.
> [snapback]993179[/snapback]​


So your down.... I'll put you down and email everybody later with more details.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

I also Would Be Willing to Do A Raffle.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

BUBBA said:


> I also Would Be Willing to Do A Raffle.
> [snapback]993185[/snapback]​


Thanks a lot for that? I myself will be giving something away but I dont know yet. It will be something for the tank.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Im gonna go for Rays... or sharks...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I just want to catch something. Hopeful I catch enough fish to stock in my freeze and save some money on P food


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> I just want to catch something. Hopeful I catch enough fish to stock in my freeze and some money on P food
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good idea


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I will be raffling off a 17" 300watt metal heater


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

FIRE Newt MIKE 767 said:


> where do we sighn up my moms letting me come and ill bring pbjs for every one just let me know how many people
> 
> JUS kidding
> [snapback]992124[/snapback]​


two sandwiches for me


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Im gonna go for Rays... or sharks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sadboy1981 said:


> I just want to catch something. Hopeful I catch enough fish to stock in my freeze and save some money on P food
> 
> 
> 
> ...










no catch and release


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > Im gonna go for Rays... or sharks...
> ...


If I catch it... I'm going to eat it :nod: Unless it's something I can't eat, then I will release it.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

BIZUMP SO CAL PEEPS


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Just arrange a plane ticket for the 13th of may and come meet us dutchies on 14th may in Rotterdam Diergaarde blijdorp Zoo. It'll be fun


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

killarbee said:


> Just arrange a plane ticket for the 13th of may and come meet us dutchies on 14th may in Rotterdam Diergaarde blijdorp Zoo. It'll be fun
> [snapback]994849[/snapback]​


sure, just pay for our plane fares


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

killarbee said:


> Just arrange a plane ticket for the 13th of may and come meet us dutchies on 14th may in Rotterdam Diergaarde blijdorp Zoo. It'll be fun
> [snapback]994849[/snapback]​


i want to come...too bad it is in the neths not DE


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Blitz023 said:


> killarbee said:
> 
> 
> > Just arrange a plane ticket for the 13th of may and come meet us dutchies on 14th may in Rotterdam Diergaarde blijdorp Zoo. It'll be fun
> ...


heheh if i could i would ....



BigChuckP said:


> killarbee said:
> 
> 
> > Just arrange a plane ticket for the 13th of may and come meet us dutchies on 14th may in Rotterdam Diergaarde blijdorp Zoo. It'll be fun
> ...


Man if u are in D why not make the trip ? it's not the other end of the world









[/derail]


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

bumpppppppppp


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

killarbee said:


> Just arrange a plane ticket for the 13th of may and come meet us dutchies on 14th may in Rotterdam Diergaarde blijdorp Zoo. It'll be fun
> [snapback]994849[/snapback]​


I'll go. I will just put the expenses on my P.Fury account


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

NICE!







You could stock up enough p food for the year with a good trip.


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

bump back to tha top


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Im down to go..... i just got out of county so i need some good relaxing time catching some fish.....

ill let a few other members know also around my area if they wanna go

put me on the list and how much would it cost if i were to bring my own rod and reel?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

ReDraGon-> said:


> Im down to go..... i just got out of county so i need some good relaxing time catching some fish.....
> 
> ill let a few other members know also around my area if they wanna go
> 
> ...


I'll put you down







Will the boat trip and fish lisense would cost about $42. Looking forward seeing you at the meet.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

nice, more peeps comin.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

hey steve, are we car poolin?


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

bunmp


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> hey steve, are we car poolin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FO SURE


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

we gonna have a







and get







so dont miss out!!!!!!!!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Okay everybody, you still have until the 1st of May to get on the list. But I will be PM everybody that says wants to go so far that's on the list. I just want to confirm with everybody. I want to make sure we get spots on the boat. So come on people, this is going to be a blast!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> I havent heard from anyone. The only people who showed a little interset was teflondon and yourself. That's it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive cofirmed to


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> Okay everybody, you still have until the 1st of May to get on the list. But I will be PM so far that;s on the list to confirm. I want to make sure we get spots on the boat. So come on people, this is going to be a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this falls thru im still going


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> sadboy1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay everybody, you still have until the 1st of May to get on the list. But I will be PM so far that;s on the list to confirm. I want to make sure we get spots on the boat. So come on people, this is going to be a blast!
> ...


correction: WE are still goin...!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> BUBBA said:
> 
> 
> > sadboy1981 said:
> ...


Correction 
you never know


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

BUBBA said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > BUBBA said:
> ...


Very true guys







I will go no matter what. Even if just one person shows up or two. I will still be there with the beer


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Almost forgot.... Bring backpacks peeps with food and water. No coolers are allowed nor beer. But they will let you bring on broad a backpack with water and food.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > BUBBA said:
> ...


I meant you and I will go no matter what...


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

ok i got 2 other members rolling thru....

master of puppets and yonam are rolling too

so thats 3 of us we too are car pooling....

this is sweet i havnt gone fishing in YEARS!!!!!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

YES the more the better. Man this is going to be a kick ass meet!!!


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

cmon socal peeps u guys gonna mis out on a meet that will never b toped


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I just called the place and RSVP the people who have confirmed with me so far. I also asked about the hooks size and line size. They advised me depending on the live bait they are using to pick up the hooks they suggest the day of the trip. It cost about $1.25 for the hooks at the place. If you guys have a lot of hooks then dont worrie but the day of the meet we will know what size hook to use on the bait. Also the sinkers they suggest are 1oz to 2oz. The line size they told me to have on the rod is 20lbs to 30lbs. I hope this helps the peeps who have there own stuff.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

if we just rent their stuff, do we have to bring hooks and sinkers?!?!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> if we just rent their stuff, do we have to bring hooks and sinkers?!?!
> [snapback]1004588[/snapback]​


No because the price I give you covers the boat, tackle, rod, reel, and fishing lisense. I was just trying to help out the peeps who plan on bring there own stuff


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I will also provide everybody with an $2 off Coupon for each person. So everyone will save $2 off total cost. Or you can print it here.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

You rock man


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

It will be fun regardless who shows or Flakes.
Make sure that beer is Ice Cold







.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

The beer is always COLD! I dont care if people flake but I must know about the flakers ahead of time. I dont want to pay the fee for a no-show.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Should I bring a 12, 18, or 24 pack?? What do you guys think? I was thinking about a 18pack


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

well, I dont drink... so more for Bubba!!!


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

AHH 18 pack sounds nice. BUMP !!!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

So far the list of who is going is looking good.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

i got 2 non members going with me








Im trying to influence them to join p-fury.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Blitz023 said:


> i got 2 non members going with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got you covered


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> Blitz023 said:
> 
> 
> > i got 2 non members going with me
> ...


Thanks ! C'mon socal peeps. The more the many-er


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dam this trip is lookin really good man







wish i could make it


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Come on people the date is getting closer.... Even if you know nothing about fishing, you can still have a great time.


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> Should I bring a 12, 18, or 24 pack?? What do you guys think? I was thinking about a 18pack
> [snapback]1004746[/snapback]​


24!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Ill bring my camera...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

HEY GUYS, is this trip on MOTHER's DAY?!?!?!?!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Lets please postpone... till the next weekend :nod:


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

James you can't make it in the morning?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

You will be back home by 1pm.... Come on you can make it?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

dood, my father called me and wants me to come down for the weekend. What am I going to tell him, Im going fishing with the guys, but I will be down there at 5pm? My mother will freak out...

I will talk to him to find out for sure... but the trip is on a bad day.. (mothers day)...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

If more guys feel this way then I will change the date... But I need the feedback from the group.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

If more guys feel this way then I will change the date... But I need feedback from the group.


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

noooooooooooooooooooo i cant make anymore because i gotta spend my money on prom. = (


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

noooooooooooooooooooo i cant make anymore because i gotta spend my money on prom. = (


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

noooooooooooooooooooo i cant make anymore because i gotta spend my money on prom. = (


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> If more guys feel this way then I will change the date... But I need feedback from the group.
> [snapback]1008628[/snapback]​


Man, I hate to change the whole thing, but I think it would be Waaay better if more people showed...

mother's day is not a good day and I think many people will flake... But if its on a normal day, more peeps will show...


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

another day sounds cool. as long as its sunday


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I will pm everybody and ask them if they feel the same...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

teflondon said:


> noooooooooooooooooooo i cant make anymore because i gotta spend my money on prom. = (
> [snapback]1008938[/snapback]​


prom is a WASTE of money man...


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> teflondon said:
> 
> 
> > noooooooooooooooooooo i cant make anymore because i gotta spend my money on prom. = (
> ...


true...
just bring ur date in the meet


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Date change to the next Sunday, May 15th. We are doing this because I didnt realize that the 8th was morther's day.Is this date okay with everybody? I hope everyone still makes it.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

SWEEEEEET, you rock man...









Mother's day would not be a good time, many peeps would have probably flaked at the last minute...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

True, True, then I would have hunted them down to get my $31 back


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

bump


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> Date change to the next Sunday, May 15th. We are doing this because I didnt realize that the 8th was morther's day.Is this date okay with everybody? I hope everyone still makes it.
> [snapback]1010975[/snapback]​


May 15 sounds good. Oh [email protected] its yonam's b-day on the 14th







, I hope we can wake up early.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

The date is getting closer


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

I hear a Yellow tail calling my name


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

bump


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

That date is coming up and I will be calling everybody today just to make sure. If you havent pm you number please do so.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

It's tomorrow







Any of you guys left on the list who need to cancel, please call me before 5pm to remove you from the RSVP.

Bubba you still coming right?


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

bump for you guys damn i wish i can go i freacken thought of this idea


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Its a shame you wont be doing this fishing trip between the 6th and 13th of august as i will be in los angeles area at this time on vacation







.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

dan-uk said:


> Its a shame you wont be doing this fishing trip between the 6th and 13th of august as i will be in los angeles area at this time on vacation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we can do another one


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Blitz023 said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > Its a shame you wont be doing this fishing trip between the 6th and 13th of august as i will be in los angeles area at this time on vacation
> ...


i would like to go . cant make it this weekend.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Blitz023 said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > Its a shame you wont be doing this fishing trip between the 6th and 13th of august as i will be in los angeles area at this time on vacation
> ...


cool,ill be up for it


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

dan-uk said:


> Its a shame you wont be doing this fishing trip between the 6th and 13th of august as i will be in los angeles area at this time on vacation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you meeting with any p-fury members when your in Cali ?


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

So who's coming tomorrow?


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

BUBBA said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > Its a shame you wont be doing this fishing trip between the 6th and 13th of august as i will be in los angeles area at this time on vacation
> ...


I havnt actuallly asked anyone as of yet,but i was going to nearer the date of my vacation,i am bringing plenty of money,so that should not be problem.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

dan-uk said:


> BUBBA said:
> 
> 
> > dan-uk said:
> ...


need a tour guide?








j/k as if i have the time.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Blitz023 said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > BUBBA said:
> ...


yes please..........


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

dan-uk said:


> Its a shame you wont be doing this fishing trip between the 6th and 13th of august as i will be in los angeles area at this time on vacation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When your In Cali I will show the Badest Rhom On The West Coast


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

BUBBA said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > Its a shame you wont be doing this fishing trip between the 6th and 13th of august as i will be in los angeles area at this time on vacation
> ...


hehe,i will look forward to it.one things for sure im gonna drink loads of booze when im out there.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Okay people the time is getting closer. The people who cancel already told me ahead of time. So no worries... But if I have any flakes tomorrow then I am going to







I cant wait to see everyone who is coming tomorrow.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Almost forgot... You guys are going to get a wake up call from me


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> Almost forgot... You guys are going to get a wake up call from me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man, I'm calling you but you don't answer your phone


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

OK i am stoned and awake and its 235 am

yonam and puppets arent both drunk , i wonder if we are gonna be able to make it?

well we will have to see


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

looks fun


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

good times


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> good times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how was it, i wish i d a been able to go. i love fishing


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

pics?!??!?!?!


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

we had a great time







too bad you guys didn't go







anyway, Blitz and Sadboy, it's nice meeting you bro'


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks yoam for showing up... even though your ass was knocked out







Yup we had a great time! Blitz caught like 12 fish but they all had to be thrown back in. Sorry no pics


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

NO PICS??! Been lloking forward to them for a looooong time, damn


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)




----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

okay so I messed up on the pics but really I didnt want to post pics because just 5 heads showing up seemed low







The dutch meets bring out a lot of heads. And here in Socal we have a lot of members but only 5 heads, man that just wrong. I'm real glad I got to meet the guys and it was will worth it. Maybe next time we could get a lot more people to show up.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> okay so I messed up on the pics but really I didnt want to post pics because just 5 heads showing up seemed low
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats great but how was the fishing? did you guys catch anythign? what was it and how big (or small)?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

MAn mother nature did not help us at all. Their were like maybe 25 fishermen on broad. Between all of us, only 3 fish were caught that were keepers. It was a real bad day. I still had fun but no luck


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sounded like a good time


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

We had a good time








Sorry no pics for now. We have to do this again with more people tho and a camera


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Blitz023 said:


> We had a good time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Karl you are on lucky mofo... You caught a bunch of fish. To bad you had to throw them back in. But man you are lucky


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

hahaha that was great how i went to sleep for like an hour an a half then woke up went to my rod and dropped the line.....with a piece of bait thats all dried up....

then i asked sadboy if he caught anything....he said "naw havnt caught anything the whole time u were asleep"...."and u should change out that bait its been there scince u fell asleep"

then about 20 secinds later i caught a small sculpin..... and sadboy was like WTF hey man..... how r u gonna wake up and catch a fish..... LMAO

no sleep and no fish but its ok i still had a good time

nice to meet sadboy and blitz u2 guys are cool peoples ....
i am now actually gonna go buy a year fishing licence and go fishing every other paycheck (2 weeks)


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

ReDraGon-> said:


> hahaha that was great how i went to sleep for like an hour an a half then woke up went to my rod and dropped the line.....with a piece of bait thats all dried up....
> 
> then i asked sadboy if he caught anything....he said "naw havnt caught anything the whole time u were asleep"...."and u should change out that bait its been there scince u fell asleep"
> 
> ...


Hit me up brother... I will go with you. I want to go for one of those OVERNIGHT deep sea fishing. Maybe then I can use no big bad boy... I can catch a shark with that









All of you guys had better luck then me but hey I get the next big one.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

do you live any were near cabrillo pier sadboy?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> do you live any were near cabrillo pier sadboy?
> [snapback]1029169[/snapback]​


What city is that? You live near redDragon right? In Torrance? Cause I live in paramount.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yep in near red, i used to go to cabrillo pier, its in san pedro, alot, i like the week days

cause then is empty and you could fish just about any were on the pier you want.

parking is seven bucks, i just gotta motivate myself to get down there


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

DAMN guys, I am totally pissed that I had to miss it...









i bet you guys had a blast... especially Yonam!!!!

but I had to meet with these idiots about my home purchase... it pisses me off, because i wanted to meet on sat., but they changed it to sun...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> yep in near red, i used to go to cabrillo pier, its in san pedro, alot, i like the week days
> 
> cause then is empty and you could fish just about any were on the pier you want.
> 
> ...


Will let me know when you go... I;m down to go but give me a heads up just to make sure.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> DAMN guys, I am totally pissed that I had to miss it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no worries man there will be more meets we have to show the dutch whats up with a

huge bar b que one day. we can organize too


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > DAMN guys, I am totally pissed that I had to miss it...
> ...


If we could get like ten plus pf members to come. I will make the BEST BBQ ribs you guys have ever tasted.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> MR.FREEZ said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


Im in....!


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

anyone for round 2?
I might go this 29th of June whole day in Point Hueneme, going to Channel Islands.
That's where I first saw a 5ft Halibut reeled in a boat


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

lets roll....

and i think i am gonna bring my tackle box next time...and take those sea sick pills


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Blitz023 said:


> anyone for round 2?
> I might go this 29th of June whole day in Point Hueneme, going to Channel Islands.
> That's where I first saw a 5ft Halibut reeled in a boat
> 
> ...


I'm down to go and maybe I could use my big boy


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

Blitz023 said:


> anyone for round 2?
> I might go this 29th of June whole day in Point Hueneme, going to Channel Islands.
> That's where I first saw a 5ft Halibut reeled in a boat
> 
> ...


June 29 is on a Wednesday, won't make it. Change the date(weekend)


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> lets roll....
> 
> and i think i am gonna bring my tackle box next time...and take those sea sick pills
> [snapback]1031464[/snapback]​


Better bring those sea sick pills next time. This time I'll make sure I'll get some sleep and not drunk before goin fishin.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

master_of_puppets said:


> Blitz023 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone for round 2?
> ...


are u sure about that? if its on another sunday that means we wont get any sleep again...that would be bad....lol

we should make it a nite fishing trip so we all can be wasted on the boat....wait a minute we were messed up when we got on that boat....lol


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

lol, sorry I didnt check the date correctly. It should fall on a sunday. Prolly 26th, I need to confirm.


----------

